# Clear Ice and Sunlight



## HeldInTheMoment (Jan 15, 2017)

This was a simple shot that I felt was a creative use of your standard environment. I was at the river with my wife and this sole block of ice (about 2 inches squared) was just sitting on top of another large chunk of ice with the sun beaming through it.

D500 @ ISO 100
Tamron SP 90mm 1:1 Macro @ f/8
Shutter Speed 1/640 Second 
Handheld with Flip Screen Live View

I originally shot it with the idea for Black & White, but that took away from the colors in the clear ice. I then blended made everything else Black & White while leaving the ice to show the true colors from the sunlight.

Thoughts?


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 15, 2017)

I think it's a nice image! Only thought I had was it feels like the block of ice is crowding the right side just a tad. Maybe add a little more room?


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 9, 2017)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> This was a simple shot that I felt was a creative use of your standard environment. I was at the river with my wife and this sole block of ice (about 2 inches squared) was just sitting on top of another large chunk of ice with the sun beaming through it.
> 
> D500 @ ISO 100
> Tamron SP 90mm 1:1 Macro @ f/8
> ...



This looks totally sci-fi to me, like you got this shot on a meteor, not at the totally normal river.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------

